
IBM sues Expedia - pinewurst
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/ibm-sues-expedia-alleging-online-travel-giant-built-business-big-blues-patents/
======
mindcrime
If IBM is that desperate for revenue, things must be getting really bad. I
mean, granted, we already knew their revenue has declined for 22 straight
quarters[1], but Ginny keeps hyping "Watson", "AI" and "Cloud" as their
"growth" strategies that are going to return them to preeminence.

Funny, I don't remember her mentioning anything about trying to extort money
from travel websites...

[1]: [https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/17/ibm-
earnings-q3-2017.html](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/17/ibm-
earnings-q3-2017.html)

~~~
pinewurst
I know they've gotten really desperate on the licensing front too, sending out
license verification/enforcement ninja squads to customers - acting like
Oracle or worse.

